# N.Ireland Trackday



## BelfasTT (Nov 30, 2008)

Following on from our last meeting. Anyone interested in a trackday? I missed the last one but always wanted to give it a go. If your interested and have not been before a quick search will find a few video clips of the guys.


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 26, 2009)

Sounds good to me,


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm up for it, dependant on cost. I haven't found another job yet [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Steve


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Any more details on this yet mate?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

As per last nights PM, i'd defo be up for it, although it would have to be the Lotus, not the TTS. sorry guys  
Hopefully this can be organised, it is great fun, Kirkistown is a great wee track.


----------



## BelfasTT (Nov 30, 2008)

Guys have been doing a bit of research and got some advice from Sam. The previous track days have been organised either with gtini or direct with Kirkistown track. Been onto the gtini website and it looks as if they have nothing happening this year? So I have logged a request/question on the Kirkistown site and am waiting on their response. The other option I found is a company called trackskills which run track days anyone had any experience of them?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes! Forgot about trackskills. They have regular events from memory and you can look up available dates on their site.
They will also give you a familiarisation lap with one of their drivers if you don't know the track. Very well organised with marshalls etc

That could actually be the way forward although it won't be exclusive as anyone can book, that doesn't bother me though.


----------



## Tony G (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I was doing some research on the net in regard to trackdays and came across your thread. I was basically seeing if there were any small owners clubs out there, who would like to take part in a trackday as they couldn't justify the track hire fee for Kirkistown on their own.

So i was wondering if you wouldn't mind PRing our forthcoming TSCC trackdays on your forum? 
Basic details are: 18th July, 5th September, £75.00 all in, including TSCC membership._Our membership caveat revolves around the insurance arrangement/stipulation with Kirkistown's track owners the 500 Club rather than just a money making __exercise_ .

We have also arranged a members discount at Halfords Bangor for buying servicing consumables. Also If there was a small group of 4/5 cars turning up,I'm sure we could arrange it so your group runs in its your own batch/es, as we try and put out like for like, experience and performance accounted for.
Anyway i hope i have given you guys some food for thought? Full trackday details are on the TSCC website. http://www.tsccni.co.uk or please ring me with any queries.
Regards
Tony Gregory,
Tel 07968154097
TSCC Committee member, trackday sign-on.


----------



## BelfasTT (Nov 30, 2008)

Just called and had I chat with Tony regarding joining them for the track day. Have a look at the website for more details on the next few events. All sounds good to me and if we get enough cars together we could have or own TT mini event? What do you all think for £75?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm all for it depending on the day, £75 is cheap, it'll be the cheapest trackday I've ever had.


----------



## BelfasTT (Nov 30, 2008)

Well I could make it on either day, 18 th is only a couple of weeks away but may give on the best change of getting a dry day out on track. You will need a helmet, I will have to borrow one from my brother. Do people want to put forward names and I will put together a list - plus the day suits them ( as I said I have a preference for the 18th July but happy either way)


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I would be up for that, i'll send a couple of pm's out to try and get more interest.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry guys, as I haven't been able to find another job yet, the 18th is out for me. I'll see how the finances are for the one in Sept.


----------



## BelfasTT (Nov 30, 2008)

List of interested so far:
Me (TT225)
Sam (Elise)
My mate Stu (STI)

Anyone else, should be a good day out and a good price for a trackday?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Steve is that us booked in then?


----------



## BelfasTT (Nov 30, 2008)

I have to give Tony a call early next week to confirm the numbers but yes we pay on the day £75 for our first time out then £60 if you want to go again in the same calendar year ( on the 5th Sept). Seem a great deal to me going by the prices other sites and tracks charge?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah it is! I think trackskills charge somewhere in the region of £90-£110, something like like and the private trackday me and acouple of other had last year I think cost us £150. I know it was a private day but the bloody track was lting empty anyway :lol: 
So yeah I will happily pay £75 all day long.


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey guys. Was away at the tour de France (namedrop) and only checking pms now. I'll have to give this one a miss this time.


----------



## ttnoir (Nov 30, 2007)

Any idea on when this is likely to happen?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

ttnoir said:


> Any idea on when this is likely to happen?


As per Tony's post on page one of this thread, 18 July, which is Sunday week


----------



## BelfasTT (Nov 30, 2008)

The trackday will be on Sunday 18th July
Arrive Kirkistown 10:45
Sign in and pay 
Safety brief 11:45
Track time 12:00-18:00

Guys it looks now as if the September event will not take place so this may be your last chance to get a trackday at this price? Hopefully a few more TT's will sign up or will I be the only one!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

thanks for the pm sam
and thanks for thinking of doing the track day BelfasTT, certainly would appear to be cheap at the price
can't make this date as... je suis en France


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Steve did Tony mention if the catering was going to be there? Just so I know if I need to bring a picnic :lol:


----------



## BelfasTT (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes the catering will be open so no need to make sandwiches.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

yeah, no need to bring the sarnies sam...
but you might need to bring some nappies if you drive like this again! :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

:lol: that was a brown trouser moment.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

So those of us that are going, fancy meeting at odyssey and travelling down in convoy?


----------



## BelfasTT (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea - so far looks like it is only going to be the three of us.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

That's no problem, I'm sure there will be others from the TSCC. Not too many though :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Steve I suggest around 10 tomorrow morning? From memory it takes the guts of an hour to drive to kirk.


----------



## BelfasTT (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes- 10 sounds good. I have confirmed to Tony that we will be attending - if anyone else wants to come along it's not too late. See you in the morning - I will pm you my mobile number.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Excellent day steve.
If Neil (photographer) emails the picks through I'll post them up here.


----------



## Tony G (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Guy's Just wanted to express my thanks for the turn-out on sunday and support shown towards the club. We will be running our last trackday of the year on the 5th of September. A great chance for our new members to make use of what now will be a £60 Trackday.
All feedback most welcome and we'll see what we can do
Cheers Tony TSCC Committee


----------

